# LGB Problem



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Need help with an LGB problem. I have 2 Genesis locos and they are great except as the temperature has risen here I am having trouble with them shutting down. I assume it is like the Aristo engines. I solved that by-passing the heat sensor. Has anyone else experienced this problem? They run fine until the ambient temperature gets above 105. Its stays in the 90s here over night and we had 119 today, so as you can see this is limiting my run time.
Thanks, Ted *Ted Johnson
GYT&S RR
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR)
Bouse, AZ*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not an LGB expert, but do these locomotives have decoders? If so, your solution might be some fans and ventilation. 

Are you running MTH, DCC, or analog DC? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I experienced that with my Aristo engines....fixed it by bypassing the poly fuses..no problems.

I agree with Greg add fans or limit the time of day when you run..wait for indirect sunlight and such.

Bubba


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Bubba & Greg, 
I run a 27 mghz receiver in a receiver/batt. trailing car. I solved the problem by running a direct lead to the motor wires. The fans are a good idea but the limited run time is a problem as it was 99 degrees here at 11:30 PM last night. 
Best, Ted


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Ouch... and I thought I had hot temps here in St. Louis. It gets to 100 during the day, but in the evening, it's surprisingly pleasant, with temps in the upper 80s or so. 119 is just crazy though, I'd have an indoor railroad! 


Getting back on topic, could the batteries be overheating? My laptop battery overheats sometimes, and when it does, the computer usually cuts out. The receiver could also be overheating too. I'd probably go ahead and install some fans in the batt./trailing car.


----------

